# Catamount lift served MTB



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2008)

Saw this posted on MTBR, thought it might interest some people in the area looking for lift served MTB.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=441258


			
				MTBR; said:
			
		

> My name is Owen Poland and I am the Assistant Director of Mt. Biking at Catamount. I wanted to let the Mt. Biking community in CT and RI that we will be having our opening weekend in two weeks with full lift serviced Mt. biking from 10-4 every Saturday until Oct 18th. We have top to bottom single track with terrain for all ability levels. To generate more interest in our opening we are offering lift tickets for a reduced price of $15 for the day. Check out both the catamount website(http://www.catamountski.com) for more details or go to our riders network site (http://freeridecatamount.ning.com/)
> Hope to see some of you out there!


----------



## severine (Aug 12, 2008)

Sounds interesting.  I always liked skiing at Catamount...

That should be on my "must visit" list for next season.


----------



## Greg (Aug 12, 2008)

Not sure I'd be interested in lift-serviced MTB, but maybe this warrants a road trip?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2008)

It sounds interesting.  Unfortunately I can't get their website to load...


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 12, 2008)

Not much on their site about it, just this

Mountain Biking Makes a Comeback!

June 20, 2008

FreeRide Catamount, Catamount's summer mountain biking series, is coming back to the lush, green slopes of Catamount. We'll be kicking things off on August 23rd and continue every Saturday through October 18th.

Check back regularly for new information as it becomes available.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2008)

Is it just me or does it seem pretty late in the season to be opening?


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 12, 2008)

i'm going!!  my son has been after me to take him to  lift-served MTB. this sounds perfect for us:  



> We have top to bottom single track with terrain for all ability levels.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i'm going!!  my son has been after me to take him to  lift-served MTB. this sounds perfect for us:



Let us know how it is.  Take pictures if possible.


----------



## marcski (Aug 12, 2008)

It is kind of late, I think it was a newer idea that took some time for them to get rolling.  However, fall and winter is so much nicer to bike in weather wise...You can always put on another layer..you can only take off so much!

But overall, I kind of agree with Greg, I'm not a huge fan of lift serviced mtbing.  I like the climbs!


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 12, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i'm going!!  my son has been after me to take him to  lift-served MTB. this sounds perfect for us:




Rent a FS bike there is you can. A HT will not be much fun.


----------



## Marc (Aug 12, 2008)

If I'm driving that far for lift served I'd just as soon go to Snow.


----------



## Greg (Aug 12, 2008)

Marc said:


> If I'm driving that far for lift served I'd just as soon go to Snow.



Please remind me. Who invited you anyway? :razz:


----------



## drjeff (Aug 13, 2008)

Marc said:


> If I'm driving that far for lift served I'd just as soon go to Snow.




While the course ropes are down over most of their lengths,  both the x-country and the downhill courses (both the pro DH off the summit and the non pro DH off the top of Canyon Quad) are still in GREAT shape as of last weekend at Mount Snow.  

All that needs a little work (and will be getting it soon) is the Dual Slalom course in the base area took a little drainage damage from all the t-storms last week (they had to cancel the scheduled Dual Slalom last saturday night being held in conjunction with the SoBe Downhill Series due to the wash out damage to the course  )


----------



## Marc (Aug 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> Please remind me. Who invited you anyway? :razz:



Please Greg, don't patronize me.  I invite myself, because in my mind, I am that important.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i'm going!!  my son has been after me to take him to  lift-served MTB. this sounds perfect for us:



Did you ever end up going to MTB Gary?

They open for the season this weekend.  I guess they're running special rates of $20 per person.

http://freeridecatamount.com/

I wouldn't mind checking the place out sometime, since they're so close.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2010)

Doesn't look like they rent bikes there, i'm pretty sure I would rather use someone elses bike.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 1, 2010)

tried to go last year but missed the last weekend by a week. we ended up doing their adventure park which was a blast. 

highly likely i'll take Jake there this summer, probably a combo adventure park/mtb day.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2010)

For some reason they only do the MTB on Saturdays (except for this and one other weekend), which I thought was kinda weird...  I guess they just don't have enough visits to justify both days on most weekends.


----------



## sLoPeS (Jul 8, 2010)

Greg said:


> Not sure I'd be interested in lift-serviced MTB, but maybe this warrants a road trip?



whys that?  u ride a lift to go skiing...


----------



## Greg (Jul 8, 2010)

sLoPeS said:


> whys that?  u ride a lift to go skiing...



That post is a blast from the past. :lol: I'm sure lift-serviced is fun, but I don't think I'd do it often since I can just hop on a bike a ride places closer than an hour+ away. Kinda ironic, I know cuz the opposite is true for me skiing with lift-serviced vs. touring. Actually though, in a way, it is a geographic limitation as touring requires travel early/late season which I haven't found worth burning a vacatino day or whatever. I guess it all boils down to a matter of convenience.


----------



## Marc (Jul 15, 2010)

sLoPeS said:


> whys that?  u ride a lift to go skiing...



That's sort of like asking someone who's only ever XC skied why they don't want to go lift served.


----------



## abc (Jul 15, 2010)

Greg said:


> I'm sure lift-serviced is fun, but I don't think I'd do it often since I can just hop on a bike a ride places closer than an hour+ away. Kinda ironic, I know cuz the opposite is true for me skiing with lift-serviced vs. touring. Actually though, in a way, it is a geographic limitation as touring requires travel early/late season which I haven't found worth burning a vacatino day or whatever. I guess it all boils down to a matter of convenience.


I'm not sure it's the same though. 



Marc said:


> That's sort of like asking someone who's only ever XC skied why they don't want to go lift served.


That's right! 

For x-c rider and x-c skiers, the "fun" is 80% in the climbing and suffering! We maybe on equipment that look similar (and have similar names), the objectives can be quite far apart. What I enjoy about lift-served skiing and x-c skiing are quite different and largely un-related. 

Also, lift served skiiing is more of a "staple" recreation like golf or tennis. Downhill biking is largely not. It's pretty extreme and the fun is in the "rush", which have SOME potential of injuries. Less like blasting down the groomers, more like skiing the trees.

I used to do lift-serve biking because I simply crave that sense of danger. 10 years older now, I still ride but only very occasionally. For I don't find the risk as much fun as before. Instead, it's "what I can NOT afford to break"...


----------



## sLoPeS (Jul 23, 2010)

Marc said:


> That's sort of like asking someone who's only ever XC skied why they don't want to go lift served.



eh....whatever, id ask him why.

Highland was awesome today.


----------

